# importer des clips du mac vers iPad pour iMovie



## BigbossLL (28 Août 2011)

Voilà,
Est-il possible d'utiliser des fichiers video importés sur iMac d'un camescope DV avec iMovie sur iPad2. J'ai essayé de partager les fichiers via iTunes sur le partage d'applications iMovie mais après synchronisation iMovie ne voit pas les fichiers en questions? ci joint capture d'écran iTunes. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution? Merci


----------



## Pharrel (28 Août 2011)

Salut, peut etre que le format video n'est pas reconnu par l'ipad ?


----------

